# Inapproprite Text Messages



## Char-leigh's Mum (Mar 30, 2014)

My hubby and I have been together for 10 years married for nearly 7. We have had a pretty normal marriage lots of ups and downs, losing a baby 3 years ago at 35wks put the biggest strain on us but we got through it making us stronger well I thought it did.
Hubby is a truck drive and is away a lot during the week home for a few hours a couple of days a week and me being a stay at him mum to our 3 children. 

Over the last month I have notice a change in him where he was always in a hurry to leave on a Sunday night and would come home shower and go. I questioned this and he kept telling me the new laws the new law. He was always stopping at this one truck stop then about 2 weeks ago he started stopping at a different one and was talking more and more about "Mazza". Well "Mazza" had just left her husband for another guy. 

So on Saturday I find these text messages from him to her telling her which parking bay he was stopping in for the night just to knock on the door but he might be busy but could do with a hand, I lost it at him then so I went through the phone and found she was ringing him up to 5 times a day.have been left totally devastated and heartbroken He cant explain why he did this it was just stupid and told me he didn't have feelings for her at all he also swore on the kids lives that he never did anything with her. I made him send her a message not to ring or text him and more and then I got her number blocked.

So now my family are turning nasty towards him which is totally understandable but they are now pressuring me to choose between him or them and at the moment my head is no were clear enough to make any decisions.

Is he having and emotional affair with her he believes he isn't and there is not such thing. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

He told her where he was and to knock. I would question the honesty of any denial no matter what he swore on. Pick your family.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

It sounds like he is doing more than an emotional affair. It seems he is fvcking her. I hate to be blunt, but why would she be knocking on his door and calling him all the time? 

I am so sorry you are here.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Does he hold a bible study group in the back of his cab?

No?

Then you know what's going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Char-leigh's Mum said:


> So now my family are turning nasty towards him which is totally understandable but they are now pressuring me to choose between him or them and at the moment my head is no were clear enough to make any decisions.
> 
> Is he having and emotional affair with her he believes he isn't and there is not such thing. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


I agree with the others who have already commented. I do feel strongly though that you have to tell your family to back off. You are not married to them and their interference doesn't help.


----------



## BetrayedAgain7 (Apr 27, 2013)

Agree with the others. It has already gone to a PA if they are shacking up in his cab.

I would back off entirely from questioning him about it, although God knows I know that is hard to do. 

Does he have a laptop? Put some spyware on it if he does. Same with his phone. Put a VAR in his truck cab. Go into full detective mode. 

You can't even begin to deal with this without knowing exactly what you are up against.

Sidney is right, tell your family to back off. They are not helping.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Char - how is it going?


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Char-leigh's Mum said:


> "So on Saturday I find these text messages from him to her telling her which parking bay he was stopping in for the night just to knock on the door but he might be busy but could do with a hand,"


I'm not sure how you can read this text from your husband to his truck stop "lady friend" and believe him when he said that they didn't have any kind of sexual contact. What kind of "hand" do you, honestly, think he was asking for? 

Please do not have any sexual contact with him until you and he have, both, been tested for STD's. This may not be his first rodeo. You have children to think of. As of right now, he is thinking only of himself.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Swearing on the kid's lives is directly out of the cheater's script. It has gone full blown PA I would bet on it. He is with this "lot lizard" and that is all there is to it. Sorry you are here.


----------

